# AKC Hunt Test Judges Seminar Jan 24



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not too late, we still need judges! Please RSVP Eric Fryer, [email protected], before January 12, 2015, if you will attend or have questions about the event. The retriever clubs will not offer a seminar for at least another year. The seminar is required to become an AKC hunting test judge and may be required to maintain eligibility.

Here's the info per Eric:

The Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club and Weber River Retriever Clubs will be having a Hunt Test Judges Seminar. IF you are running Hunt Tests you should make this a priority to attend, whether or not you ever plan on judging. It is a great opportunity to learn the rules and really see what judges are looking for during a test. Plus can get you licensed to help the clubs out and judge if you are so inclined.

It will be held at the Lee Kay Classrooms Saturday January 24th 8 am to 5 pm. The cost is $25 a person, I need to RSVP with AKC how many so please RSVP with my no later then January 12th.


----------

